# Anavar for females



## Ibizarocks (May 14, 2015)

Hi there, my name is Jo and I'm a newbie to this forum (in fact it's my one and only forum), I'm a 45 year old female, weight training for @ 10 years. I'm looking for information/advice as I'd like to start a cycle of Anavar. I've done research on t'internet but thought this would be a great place to ask likeminded people for first hand advice. Thanks so much in advance for your patience and any wisdom you can impart


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome

I got not clue about Anavar..

@missmartinez she's the lady to talk to


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Most UGL Var is not Var but Winny so beware.

Also 10mg a day should be plenty for first cycle.

I'll leave the rest to the ladies.


----------



## Ibizarocks (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Thanks for the welcomes and info so far  . @Huntingground, yes I've heard that too
> 
> Welcome
> 
> ...


----------

